# Deer with antlers still?



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Is it usual for deer to still have horns at this time of year? I have seen 3 bucks now that still have horns by my house.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Not unheard of at all. Back in early April 2005 I hunted a field for sheds that had been hunted fairly hard the weekend before. This was a bean field so the sheds I found were highly visible. That afternoon I found 9 sheds and seen 2 bucks that still had horns. The majority will have shed by now, but for whatever reason some will hang on for a long time??


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

very unusaull for this time of year but i also saeen a buck yesterday with both sides


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The only ones I have seen reciently are spikes.

"One time I was with Norris in the back of a pickup truck, along with a live deer. Norris goes up to the deer and says, 'I'm Chuck Norris! SAY IT!' Then he manipulates the deer's lips in such a way as to make it say, 'ChuckNorris' ... It wasn't exactly like it, but it was pretty good for a deer!'"


----------



## inletboy9 (Jun 20, 2007)

Some of the deer will keep their antlers until the new ones finally push them off. So I have been told. 
Hope you guys are doing ok with all of the flood water.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Not common, but not unheard of.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

there's always a few males who are 'horny' at the wrong times...


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Gildog said:


> there's always a few males who are 'horny' at the wrong times...


 :bs: There is no wrong time!!!!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Most of them have dropped by now but I saw one last week that had both sides.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok thanks guys i was just wondering if it was very unusall or not.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

woodpecker said:


> Gildog said:
> 
> 
> > there's always a few males who are 'horny' at the wrong times...
> ...


Well for guys there is never a wrong time, but for women that's a whole different story. The planets and moons have to be in prefect alignment.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > Gildog said:
> ...


Doesnt this apply to you also?


----------

